# Halifax visa debit card



## peelaaa (4 May 2008)

Is Halifax the only bank in ireland to provide a visa debit card including 3 digit security code on back. I find that the laser maestro card I have with perm tsb cannot be used online so it is fairly useless, so I am planning on changing to halifax at the moment

regards


----------



## Lulu123 (4 May 2008)

I have the Halifax Visa Debit card and its a bit of a pain as it is not accepted everywhere. Marks & Spencers, Brown Thomas/A-wear and Clerys are the big stores it is not accepted in as well as a lot more shops. 
Its rather annoying, apparently they are trying to get it sorted but its nearly been a year since I changed over to them and this is still going on.


----------



## ClubMan (4 May 2008)

peelaaa said:


> I find that the laser maestro card I have with perm tsb cannot be used online so it is fairly useless


I have used my _PTSB Laser _card online - albeit mostly or solely for purchases from _Irish _retailers.


----------



## Frank Grimes (4 May 2008)

I've used mine in M&S with no problems. Lidl and Aldi don't take it though.



Lulu123 said:


> I have the Halifax Visa Debit card and its a bit of a pain as it is not accepted everywhere. Marks & Spencers, Brown Thomas/A-wear and Clerys are the big stores it is not accepted in as well as a lot more shops.
> Its rather annoying, apparently they are trying to get it sorted but its nearly been a year since I changed over to them and this is still going on.


----------



## irishpancake (5 May 2008)

Lulu123 said:


> I have the Halifax Visa Debit card and its a bit of a pain as it is not accepted everywhere. Marks & Spencers, Brown Thomas/A-wear and Clerys are the big stores it is not accepted in as well as a lot more shops.
> Its rather annoying, apparently they are trying to get it sorted but its nearly been a year since I changed over to them and this is still going on.



Definitely Halifax Visa Debit can be used in M&S. 

Will also be asked if you want money back in M&S, which does not happen in any other store IME.


----------



## Lulu123 (5 May 2008)

Oh it must have been sorted out so, just never tried it in the last few months as I assumed it wouldn't be taken.  Thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## gipimann (5 May 2008)

I've been offered cashback on my halifax debit card in some Dunnes Stores drapery branches.


----------



## soy (6 May 2008)

peelaaa said:


> Is Halifax the only bank in ireland to provide a visa debit card including 3 digit security code on back. I find that the laser maestro card I have with perm tsb cannot be used online so it is fairly useless, so I am planning on changing to halifax at the moment
> 
> regards



NIB's Maestro also has the security code and can be used online


----------



## peelaaa (7 May 2008)

Does the halifax visa debit card have the 3 digit security number on the back? . My ptsb laser does not which is why I cannot use the maestro facility online. Lidls and aldi do not accept any visa or mastercard as they get charged for the facility


----------



## ClubMan (7 May 2008)

peelaaa said:


> Does the halifax visa debit card have the 3 digit security number on the back?


Yes - 4 digits on the signature strip and then 3 digit security code beside them.


----------



## peelaaa (7 May 2008)

Okay, well they should accept them in all the shops which accept visa credit cards. 
Does anyone have any info on the halifax, what they are like to bank with etc


----------



## ClubMan (7 May 2008)

I've found them excellent for their current account so far. Didn't like the fact that _CC_ transactions were not visible online but I only took that card out for the "free" €100 and cancelled it soon after. I have found their telephone support very good.


----------



## Alex (7 May 2008)

peelaaa said:


> Okay, well they should accept them in all the shops which accept visa credit cards.
> Does anyone have any info on the halifax, what they are like to bank with etc


 
i have some accounts with halifax. so far so good. i have never had any problems with them.


----------



## MugsGame (13 May 2008)

Just used Halifax's VISA Debit with easyjet - €2.50 debit card fee (which is bad enough), but it beats paying their €7.50 credit card fee, which I found unbelievable! (Easyjet also let you checkin online up to 60 days in advance, which I also found unbelievable!).


----------

